

Shake:Time - Revolutionary gesture based iOS app. - shaketime
http://shaketi.me
Shaketime is revolutionary gesture based iOS timer app. Incredible simple and easy to use.
======
andre1234
Great, can't wait to download

------
AntoineGlass
pretty cool concept. would it become a trend to use gestures over 'clicking'?

